# Crazy



## kemlo

How do you say in polish 'don't be crazy' as in don't be silly
Thanks


----------



## fragile1

Nie bądź głupi


----------



## robin74

Nie wygłupiaj się.


----------



## majlo

fragile1, would you really say _nie bądź głupi _to someone to mean "don't be silly"? To me it's slightly offensive; also depending on context of course. 

I think _nie wygłupiaj się _is a better option.  But then again, you haven't provided any context so there might be some differences depending on it.


----------



## fragile1

Majlo, 'don't be silly' literally means 'nie badz glupi',  'don't be crazy', ' nie badz wariatem', or maybe better sounds 'nie wariuj'.
Nie wyglupiaj sie is more in English 'don't make monkey business', or something similar.


----------



## majlo

And you think literal translation are always accurate?

_Nie bądź głupi _sounds offensive (though it doesn't have to be so in an appropriate context - and that's what we're missing) and it's million miles away from _don't be silly_.
_Don't be silly _is more like _nie bądź głupiutki_ but _nie wygłupiaj się _is, I think, more natural way to convey the idea. Summing up, _nie bądź głupi _is not an option here in my opinion.


----------



## Agiii

i agree that _nie bądź głupi_ is definitely offensive and can't be used in that context. _nie wygłupiaj się _or _bądź poważny_ are much better alternatives. in some contexts _daj spokój _would also be ok.


----------



## fragile1

Majlo and Agiii; I think that you are talking about what the author mentioned in his words. I do not know that. After the Kemlos question, I can say only literaly translation. There are such many situation in life, that I am realy impressed, that you know already what Kemlos would need those words for. 
And talking about literaly translation, sometimes is accurate, sometimes not. It depends of the context and situation.


----------



## majlo

Answering simply _nie bądź głupi_ is absolutely misleading and most probably wrong; and surely we want to avoid that.

Also, mind you that _nie bądź głupi _is not necessarily the only literal translation.


----------



## fragile1

I cannot agree with you Majlo. Ive found synonimus to word 'silly', and I don't see any reason to translate the topic as "Nie wyglupiaj sie". As in
http://www.dict.pl/dict?word=wyg%C5%82upia%C4%87+si%C4%99&words=&lang=EN
there is no one translation with silly.
I could say, "Nie badz niemadry' - for 'don't be silly, ' nie wariuj' for don't be crazy.
I cannot avoid 'nie wyglupiaj sie'.


----------



## majlo

Are you really being serious now? You _do not _translate word by word, but sense by sense. Do you want me to provide some examples of literal translation?

Besides we're talking whether _nie bądź głupi _is apt or not -- to me it is not, and fortunately not only to me.

... so you can or cannot avoid _nie wygłupiaj się_? You're contradicting yourself now.


----------



## cured

majlo said:


> ... so you can or cannot avoid _nie wygłupiaj się_? You're contradicting yourself now.


 
This reminds me of Walt Whitman who wrote in "Song of Myself":

"Do I contradict myself?
Very well then I contradict myself
(I am large, I contain multitudes.)"

Sorry but I couldn't resist to say/write it 

And coming back to the topic - I agree that _nie wygłupiaj się_ is a better alternative.


----------



## fragile1

fragile1 said:


> I cannot agree with you Majlo. Ive found synonimus to word 'silly', and I don't see any reason to translate the topic as "Nie wyglupiaj sie". As in
> http://www.dict.pl/dict?word=wyg%C5%82upia%C4%87+si%C4%99&words=&lang=EN
> there is no one translation with silly.
> I could say, "Nie badz niemadry' - for 'don't be silly, ' nie wariuj' for don't be crazy.
> I cannot avoid 'nie wyglupiaj sie'.


 
sorry, my error!


----------



## majlo

Maybe kemlo will pop in one day and give us some more context?


----------



## arturolczykowski

Don't be silly - 'Nie bądź niemądry','nie bądź dziecinny', 'nie wygłupiaj się' are ok to me. 'Nie bądź głupi' aren't.


----------



## Poncjusz Grzybiarz

'Nie bądź głupi' could be used but whether it's offensive or not depends on the relations between them two in the dialog. 
Closer relationship - no offence. 
In relations based on respect/authority - well that could be just like asking to be kicked out through the door...
Same like with 'don't be a dickhead' in slang. You wouldn't say that to your boss, now would you? :>

'Nie bądź niemądry', well, that one is just too nerdy. I've been speaking polish for the last 23-24 years and maybe used it once or twice hahahaha
Same with 'nie bądź dziecinny' - this one is a favorite of all that cold stuck-up female teachers at schools trying to make a pupil feel small and ashamed. Used often by older women to emphasize the age gap between you, to her advantage of course...


----------

